# Login Issues



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Can anyone suggest why I need to Login nearly every time I isit the site even though I tick the box so that I shouldnt have to?

Puzzled

Cheers


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

OOps sorry, just found an earlier thred, mods u can remove this if u wish

Apologies again


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> OOps sorry, just found an earlier thred, mods u can remove this if u wish
> 
> Apologies again


Cookies by any chance?


----------

